# People should not be allowed to order one item 12 miles away.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Period.

Suck it up, Buttercup.

The end.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Grouch!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

BigJohn said:


> Grouch!


You call THIS grouchy?!?!? 😳

You should hear me before my coffee!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Especially... if they order this:


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Period.
> 
> Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> The end.


Only if they are willing to tip a minimum of $20.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

snuffysmith said:


> wouldnt be an issue at $2+ a mile
> but $2 for entire trip
> ignored
> 
> ...


Who the heck are you buddy? For someone with only 5 posts I consider myself a fan of yours already. Keep preaching. So far so good. 😁


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Period.
> 
> Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> The end.


Well, I would do it if the tip was good enough. But it would have to be at least $3.50 a mile.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I spend half my day clicking “trip distance is to far”… 😑

DD doesn’t charge the consumer enough, and then sends lowball offers for these types of longer trips to its drivers…

DD seems to have no issue with that practice as there is a “sucker born every minute”…


----------



## La reine (8 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Period.
> 
> Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> The end.


Why? I’d they pay for it why do you care?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

20 years night delivery. Best customers for tips 1 sandwich and 1 cigarettes...ordering 1 sandwich to get smokes. Always hugh tips.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It doesn’t matter if they order 1 item vs 5 items because your pay is the same. 

They should only be able to order that far away if they pay a premium charge, and most of that should then go to the driver. 

There’s a reason pizza places and Chinese restaurants only allow delivery within a certain range. These gigs don’t care because they’re not the ones incurring any expenses.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

That’s my thinking. As long as the round trip pays $1/mile+ I don’t care if they only order one jelly bean. In fact I would prefer that to 2 QPC meals and 48 bottles of water.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’ve had numerous orders that have contained only one item… like a sandwich, bottle of soda, or coffee. Like with any other order I get, if the price is right I will take it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The main factors that determine how much a company is willing to offer for a long distance order are as follows...

1) The size of the tip.

2) The cost of the food (The less the food costs the less the gig company is likely to offer the driver)

3) The refund arrangement the gig company has with the restaurant. (Different gig apps have different refund policies).

4) How much the customer is being charged for the delivery.

5a) How strict the restaurant is about their food arriving late and/or cold to the customers. (This will likely influence the size of the delivery area allowed by the restaurant.)

5b) How much importance the gig company places on keeping the restaurant as a client.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This is key. No one tips $20 for one item. Not even the most generous tipper. Subconciously, everyone tips by number/price of items. For 1 item, the tip will be $5 if they feel generous. $10 if they want to show off.

ACHTUNG!!! Don’t write about that one guy who tipped you $50 for a chocolate shake in the middle of the night eight years ago.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I’ve had numerous orders that have contained only one item… like a sandwich, bottle of soda, or coffee. Like with any other order I get, if the price is right I will take it.


I did, too. I can’t understand customers paying the high delivery fees with such minimal order items though.

I delivered a shake once to a guy who wanted to make his gf’s day better. It was really sweet of him.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is key. No one tips $20 for one item. Not even the most generous tipper. Subconciously, everyone tips by number/price of items. For 1 item, the tip will be $5 if they feel generous. $10 if they want to show off.
> 
> ACHTUNG!!! Don’t write about that one guy who tipped you $50 for a chocolate shake in the middle of the night eight years ago.


I received a $15 tip for a small box of cupcakes for a 5 mile trip… It was $22 total I received… 2 weeks ago.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

snuffysmith said:


> wouldnt be an issue at $2+ a mile
> but $2 for entire trip
> ignored
> 
> ...


Been saying the same since 2016. Why is it so hard to make a profit. You have an app. That's it. No cars, no gas, no repairs, on and on. You have cheap labor in India. You have a couple hundred millennials working your IT crap. What the F am I missing?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I received a $15 tip for a small box of cupcakes for a 5 mile trip… It was $22 total I received… 2 weeks ago.


That’s sweet!


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> That’s sweet!


Literally… 🧁


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I received a $15 tip for a small box of cupcakes for a 5 mile trip… It was $22 total I received… 2 weeks ago.


5 miles is not 20 miles. A box of custom cupcakes can easily go for $40. Plus they require special handling so they don’t smear.

I think in conceptions, not exceptions.

Just like I’m not willing to take 99 no-tip orders to score that single one who will tip me a whopping $3 in cash on arrival because ONCE someone gave Seamus $200for a personal pan pizza from Pizza Hut. 😂


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I spend half my day clicking “trip distance is to far”… 😑
> 
> DD doesn’t charge the consumer enough, and then sends lowball offers for these types of longer trips to its drivers…
> 
> DD seems to have no issue with that practice as there is a “sucker born every minute”…


FWIW, the reason why the DD execs harass us to hit the screen three times for a decline is most certainly not because they are going to listen to the reason we choose.

In other words, just do as I do, hit ANY part of the screen to make that nonsense go away, it's the only safe thing to do from a driving point of view anyway.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

X


Ed Elivery said:


> In other words, just do as I do, hit ANY part of the screen to make that nonsense go away, it's the only safe thing to do from a driving point of view anyway.


You mean ANY part except ACCEPT… lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Period.
> 
> Suck it up, Buttercup.
> 
> The end.


Back in the day, (2018/2019) when DD was mainly just trying to increase market share and get people hooked on food delivery, they would have “free delivery” weekend promotions. During those “free delivery” promotions it was common to get a ton of small orders. If a customer isn’t paying for delivery why not order 1 milkshake? Also, the big difference was DD was still paying good money to drivers on those deliveries! I once got $27 to deliver 1 Five Guys milkshake about 5 miles.

Different day and time.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Back in the day, (2018/2019) when DD was mainly just trying to increase market share and get people hooked on food delivery, they would have “free delivery” weekend promotions. During those “free delivery” promotions it was common to get a ton of small orders. If a customer isn’t paying for delivery why not order 1 milkshake? Also, the big difference was DD was still paying good money to drivers on those deliveries! I once got $27 to deliver 1 Five Guys milkshake about 5 miles.
> 
> Different day and time.


It was bad then, too. This mass conditioning for immediate gratification is partially why we’re seeing what we’re seeing today. Generally, people are on Pavlov’s Dog behaviour. They trained them to demand a single Rita’s Ice 10 miles away and no tip. It’s just one ice, after all. I want it! Oh and btw I’ll then complain it melted and vote you down for it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It was bad then, too. This mass conditioning for immediate gratification is partially why we’re seeing what we’re seeing today. Generally, people are on Pavlov’s Dog behaviour. They trained them to demand a single Rita’s Ice 10 miles away and no tip. It’s just one ice, after all. I want it! Oh and btw I’ll then complain it melted and vote you down for it.


The gigs didn’t train people like that. The society did. The last two generations, Millenials and Z, need instant gratification. Money is no object.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Invisible said:


> The gigs didn’t train people like that. The society did. The last two generations, Millenials and Z need instant gratification. Money is no object.


I need instant gratification too…


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I wasn't speaking of what is, rather what should be. I'm well aware of the bloated organization that it is.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Subconciously, everyone tips by number/price of items. For 1 item, the tip will be $5 if they feel generous. $10 if they want to show off.


Tipping is highly influenced by how the tipping options are presented to the customer. If you go back to 2018, most Uber Eats tips were $2, $4, or $6. Why? Because the Uber Eats app presented the customer with options of $2, $4, $6 or custom. Most customers just picked one of the three options. A minority of tipping customers would enter a custom amount, but it was usually a whole dollar amount. Tips that were not a whole dollar amount were extremely rare.

Then one day, all of a sudden out of the blue, we started getting all of these oddball tip amounts that weren't whole dollars. What happened? Uber changed the options on the customers' tipping screen from $2, $4, $6, custom to various percentages of the order total or custom. The tipping patterns changed literally overnight, because most customers just choose one of the three options. Overall, tipping went up because we started getting very large tips for very expensive orders that we never used to get. On the other end of it, we also started getting sub-$2 tips for very cheap orders that we never used to get, but on the average tips went up.

The biggest benefit for drivers, though, came when Uber started giving the customer the option to tip while placing the order instead of making the customer go back into the app after delivery to tip. The percentage of deliveries with tips went from roughly 40% to 90% overnight when they made that change.

One of the biggest things that Uber could do for drivers that wouldn't cost them anything (except for the costs of development) would be to use their AI capabilities to figure out what options to present to each customer on an individual basis for each order to get the maximum tip out of that customer for that order. The same way that Uber uses their AI to manipulate driver behavior, use it to manipulate customer behavior........without taking away any of the customer's options. That would increase driver pay without costing Uber anything.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I’ve had numerous orders that have contained only one item… like a sandwich, bottle of soda, or coffee. Like with any other order I get, if the price is right I will take it.


Dinky little Eats orders with large tips carry a higher risk of tip-baiting than larger orders. One advantage that Doordash and Grubhub have over Eats is they don't allow tip-baiting.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Its the whole tech industry. Venture capital flooded the markets with cash for next to nothing, therefore a ton of money losing businesses were born.

Now that the markets are finally beginning to dry up, in this case it's the driver that is paying the price.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Dinky little Eats orders with large tips carry a higher risk of tip-baiting than larger orders. One advantage that Doordash and Grubhub have over Eats is they don't allow tip-baiting.


Do I come across as a noob to you? 🤔 lol


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Its the whole tech industry. Venture capital flooded the markets with cash for next to nothing, therefore a ton of money losing businesses were born.
> 
> Now that the markets are finally beginning to dry up, in this case it's the driver that is paying the price.


The drivers have always paid the price with these piece of shit gig companies. Every freaking one of them employed bait and switch tactics of paying the drivers well at the beginning and then annihilated their pay once the number of drivers reached an adequate level.

Driver morale always started high in the early days of each company and then plummeted after the pay cuts started.

You'd be hard-pressed to find worse party poopers anywhere in the world than the shitheads who run the gig companies.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That's why there needs to be at least some regulation.

Democratic, republican, blame it on whoever you want.

But don't try to not pay me anything and pretend it's legal.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

It would not be an issue if orders paid time & mileage from ping to drop off.


----------

